# Parking tickets in Oman



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know how to go about paying for parking tickets picked up in Oman? I've tried looking on the internet but can't seem to find any information.


----------



## Stevie Gee (Apr 26, 2009)

HelenG said:


> Does anyone know how to go about paying for parking tickets picked up in Oman? I've tried looking on the internet but can't seem to find any information.


Helen,

It looks like you are based in the UAE. Is your car registered there, or in Oman.

If it's registered in Oman, go the the ROP (Royal Oman Police) website, access the traffic fine area, and enter your Driving Licence number and vehicle registration number. The fines you have should appear. You can now pay on line (I think) otherwise you pay when you re-register your vehicle annually.

If it's registered in the UAE, there is a reciprical agreement between all GCC states for traffic offenses, so I'm guessing the same situation will occur - you probably have to pay them in the same way as you do for any offenses you clock up in Dubai.

Good luck!


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Stevie,

It was a hire car so we just handed the parking ticket to the hire company when we returned the car. It was the first parking ticket we've picked up since we usually have coins or a parking card on us in Dubai but we only had notes in Oman.


----------

